# Batteries



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Lawn mower batteries been cranking my 20 hp 4 stroke for about a year now no issues came from auto zone cost around 60 bucks.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Lawn mower batteries been cranking my 20 hp 4 stroke for about a year now no issues came from auto zone cost around 60 bucks.


Thank you.. I was going to look into those.. Paperwork on this motor says it requires a 750 CCA battery. Sure sounded like a lot


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Flatbroke426 said:


> Thank you.. I was going to look into those.. Paperwork on this motor says it requires a 750 CCA battery. Sure sounded like a lot


My motor is a merc 2011 20 hp I will have to check my paperwork now I think I got the biggest one they had but it's fairly light i have it in the front of my shadow cast. I will check tomorrow morning for you.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I appreciate it. I checked with Hal Chittum and he couldn't remember what they were using back then either. LOL


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Flatbroke426 said:


> I appreciate it. I checked with Hal Chittum and he couldn't remember what they were using back then either. LOL


Only the best right at double the cost.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

LOL


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Whatever the manufacturer says as far as batteries... You're not likely to be happy with less CCA... Since I'm running something a bit bigger than a micro (an old 17 foot Maverick) I rigged it, all those years ago, with two batts... and won't rig a skiff with a single battery if I can help it.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Odyssey batteries are really small and light considering the power they provide. They're costly, but nowhere near $300. I run everything but a trolling motor and crank a Yammy 60 two stroke with a Odyssey PC1100. I think I found a deal on it-something like $200 shipped to my house. For your purposes a PC925 would probably work and they're like $150


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

How important is the weight to you? The difference between a group 24 cranking battery and one of these high speed Lithium batteries is fractions of an inch at most.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

That motor comes with Electric start but also has pull start. I ran the 20 Tohat for a year on a SM1444 and found pull starting it to be super easy. Mine never seemed to want to start on the first turn of the key so I always pull started it. You definitely will need a battery to operate the Tilt N Trim. I ran a small lawn mower battery. I didn't care about CCAs since I wasn't using the batt to start the motor. New bumper sticker idea: Real men use a pull cord


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Bass pro shops has that gray agm battery for $120ish I believe. Came in my waterman16. Now running a 50 tohatsu with a PC925. No issues with the CCAs


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

SomaliPirate said:


> Odyssey batteries are really small and light considering the power they provide. They're costly, but nowhere near $300. I run everything but a trolling motor and crank a Yammy 60 two stroke with a Odyssey PC1100. I think I found a deal on it-something like $200 shipped to my house. For your purposes a PC925 would probably work and they're like $150


I also run an Odysee I use the pc 925


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I use a PWC AGM battery from Orielly. Weight is like 8 lbs. Forgot the brand. Second one since 2006. Somewhere in mid 250 cca. Starts my 50 Etec. However, it does not do well if boat sits for sometime. I don’t mean on the water. I mean unused. Charge it a little, leave charger on and crank motor. Everything gets all nice and loose, lubed up and then it cranks right over. If it gets regular use, even just monthly it’s a non issue.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for all the input. I lucked up and found a riggers guide for the Tohatsu. All it requires is a 350 CCA battery not the 750 the website says. So I found one that weighs in at 17 lbs.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

SomaliPirate said:


> Odyssey batteries are really small and light considering the power they provide. They're costly, but nowhere near $300. I run everything but a trolling motor and crank a Yammy 60 two stroke with a Odyssey PC1100. I think I found a deal on it-something like $200 shipped to my house. For your purposes a PC925 would probably work and they're like $150


^^this. Odyssey batteries are the best.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

The odyssey’s are too heavy for my liking. I’m looking at a 17 lb battery


----------

